# Nie wiem czy podczas...



## Cynthia F

Cześć

I have received an email from my boyfriend and have trouble with the word *mugł* in the sentence below. 

It is possible, as he doesn't spell too well, that it is a mistake, can anyone help please! 

_*Nie wiem czy podczas pobytu dzieci będę mugł  pisać więc już teraz zyczę ci wesołych świąt  i spełnienia wszystkich marzeń*_

I think he's trying to say, 

I don't know if I will be able to write while the children are with me. So I will wish you a Merry Christmas now.

Just to finish -  I would like to wish all of the people on the Polish forum a very Merry Christmas and to thank you for all your help over the last year! You have all been life-savers!

_Wesołych świąt!_

Cynthia


----------



## majlo

Hi,
It is indeed an apparent spelling error. The correct spelling is _mógł_.  As for the meaning, you're getting better and better because you fathomed it out very well. Just one note, though: why did you put the last sentence in Future Simple tense? Does it make any difference if you leave the "will" out?

Merry Christmas to you and everyone else too.


----------



## Cynthia F

dziękuję majlo!

I think you are right, there was no need to put the last part in future simple tense. That was just my odd translation I guess!


----------



## NotNow

Cynthia, confusing u and ó is a common mistake.


----------



## Cynthia F

Thanks NotNow!

His spelling errors make translation even more complicated!


----------



## slavic_one

Also, zyczę → życzę!
Wesołych świąt!


----------



## Cynthia F

slavic_one said:


> Also, zyczę → życzę!
> Wesołych świąt!



 thank you slavic_one!


----------



## Slovianka

Merry Christmas, Cynthia.
As NotNow pointed out, confusing "u' and "ó' may happen to everyone. 
However to confuse these two in the word "móc" - because this is the infinitive of "mógł".... one must have forgotten what he learnt in the beginings of primary school and hardly ever write anything thereafter. In fact, there are many other possibilities to make an orthografic mistake in Polish, and I do not suppose that confusing "u" with "ó" is really common one among grown-ups.


----------



## slavic_one

Slovianka said:


> Merry Christmas, Cynthia.
> As NotNow pointed out, confusing "u' and "ó' may happen to everyone.
> However to confuse these two in the word "móc" - because this is the infinitive of "mógł".... one must have forgotten what he learnt in the beginings of primary school and hardly ever write anything thereafter. In fact, there are many other possibilities to make an orthografic mistake in Polish, and I do not suppose that confusing "u" with "ó" is really common one among grown-ups.



And thing that can help is to see how the verb is in present - mogę, możesz.. so with o.


----------



## Slovianka

I am very sorry for my harsh words in the previous post. I wanted to erase them, having found them unnecessary, but now it is too late.
I think many people forget what they have learnt at school (and so do I, but perhaps not spelling yet), which does not influence their virtues.


----------



## Thomas1

slavic_one said:


> Also, zyczę → życzę!


On the other hand this kind of mistake is very common, especially if you write on a computer or a mobile.


slavic_one said:


> Wesołych świąt!


Wesołych Świąt Tobie i pozostałym Forumowiczom!


----------



## Cynthia F

Slovianka said:


> Merry Christmas, Cynthia.
> As NotNow pointed out, confusing "u' and "ó' may happen to everyone.
> However to confuse these two in the word "móc" - because this is the infinitive of "mógł".... one must have forgotten what he learnt in the beginings of primary school and hardly ever write anything thereafter. In fact, there are many other possibilities to make an orthografic mistake in Polish, and I do not suppose that confusing "u" with "ó" is really common one among grown-ups.



 I have told him to check his spelling before he sends me anything in the future.


----------



## Cynthia F

I forgot I had a small question about this part too: * i spełnienia wszystkich marzeń*

does it mean I hope all of *your* dreams come true, or,

May all of *our* dreams come true...

My translation has come back with the following results: 
and of making everyone dreams come true or
and fulfillment of all dreams

So I just wondered if it was talking about us both or just my dreams!

Thanks for any help!


----------



## st_krokodyl

It is not stated explicitly (you do not have to use personal pronouns in P as often as you do in English) but this is a common phrase usually understood as: may all *your* dreams come true.


----------



## Cynthia F

dziękuję st_krokodyl


----------



## Slovianka

The meaning of the sentence is "may all your dreams come true". 

The sequence of the words in the sentence is here important:

Dreams of all people = marzenia wszystkich ludzi
Their dreams = ich marzenia

Lovers' dreams = marzenia zakochanych
Their dreams = ich marzenia
Our dreams = nasze marzenia

Veronica's dreams = marzenia Weroniki
Her dreams = jej marzenia

All dreams = wszystkie marzenia

Hoping that all your dreams will come true,
Slovianka


----------



## Cynthia F

Thanks Slovianka


----------

